# Volant CAI



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

I just installed the new Volant CAI in my ride. I had no trouble what so ever installing. Everything went in fine, the only issue I ran into was trying to find the Torx T30 tool to take the old air box out. I made a regular screw driver work. I research for a couple months in here and other sites and the Volant has to be the best CAI. BUT, opinions vary so dont think I am downing any bodies other make of CAI out there. It is the best I have seen out there to "ME". Anyway, I just wanted to let everyone know that It looks awesome and performs even better.:cool

_____________________________________________

"If you dont want to go fast, get the hell out of my car"

2006 M6 Spice Red Goat, Cherry bombs, Volant CAI, Red LED pimp lights lighting up the interior.


----------



## racer1115 (Dec 3, 2007)

I was thinking of getting a Volant CAI. Were the benefits noticable and what were the benefits


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Intake*



racer1115 said:


> I was thinking of getting a Volant CAI. Were the benefits noticable and what were the benefits


I used a Volant on another vehicle in the past. The fit was okay as well as performance. I installed two K/N's as well on other vehicles, good performance. I installed a air raid on one vehicle nice. But, all had oil filters which have given people problems with their mass air flow sensors. I know that a guy I work with put one on his ford and in which he had to remove frequently to spray some type of cleaner on the maf sensor to clean the oil from it becuase his vehicle was acting up and that was the cause of it. I never drive my vehicles that much to have this problem, so I have not experienced this problem personally. I have driven them enough to notice the performance. I recently purchased the AEM Brute Force Air Intake system (silver) special paint coating? on tube. These filters are oil free. I measured my AEM filter and purchaed a precharger filter wrap directly from k/n which goes around bright white filter supplied by aem for extra protection. Just moved k/n logo around so u can't see it. This Intake feels great, sounds great, and even looks great under the hood. Seriously consider AEM before purchasing other brands.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> I used a Volant on another vehicle in the past. The fit was okay as well as performance. I installed two K/N's as well on other vehicles, good performance. I installed a air raid on one vehicle nice. But, all had oil filters which have given people problems with their mass air flow sensors. I know that a guy I work with put one on his ford and in which he had to remove frequently to spray some type of cleaner on the maf sensor to clean the oil from it becuase his vehicle was acting up and that was the cause of it. I never drive my vehicles that much to have this problem, so I have not experienced this problem personally. I have driven them enough to notice the performance. I recently purchased the AEM Brute Force Air Intake system (silver) special paint coating? on tube. These filters are oil free. I measured my AEM filter and purchaed a precharger filter wrap directly from k/n which goes around bright white filter supplied by aem for extra protection. Just moved k/n logo around so u can't see it. This Intake feels great, sounds great, and even looks great under the hood. Seriously consider AEM before purchasing other brands.


I have the AEM and am very happy with it, nice whistle too...


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

It's too bad that most only use their butt dyno (which gets all baffled by the ear dyno) to measure the gains.


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Well Racer1115, I could feel a slight difference in accel. It has a cool whistle and looks amazing. I DID get a gas mileage gain. I just took a trip to Florida from Tenn. and got 25 MPG compared to past trips in it, where I got 23-24. I was very please. The bolt holes lined up perfectly. You have a cable for your MAS that you have to just push aside and the box will slide into place. Anyway, it is a awesome CAI. Let me know if anyone gets one and if there are any questions. :cheers


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have had my Volant since 3K-LOVE IT. I'm at 14K now and Volant recommends u buy their cleaner and oil and service it every 12K. Do I have to use their product, or can I buy the same thing autozone?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Cherry Bombs?*



GTO_Addict said:


> I just installed the new Volant CAI in my ride. I had no trouble what so ever installing. Everything went in fine, the only issue I ran into was trying to find the Torx T30 tool to take the old air box out. I made a regular screw driver work. I research for a couple months in here and other sites and the Volant has to be the best CAI. BUT, opinions vary so dont think I am downing any bodies other make of CAI out there. It is the best I have seen out there to "ME". Anyway, I just wanted to let everyone know that It looks awesome and performs even better.:cool
> 
> _____________________________________________
> 
> ...


Hey, I couldnt help but notice that you have cherry bombs listed on your modification list. Now did you just replace your muffler? I thought they were oldskool mufflers packed with fiberglass?


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

NJgoat said:


> But, all had oil filters which have given people problems with their mass air flow sensors. I know that a guy I work with put one on his ford and in which he had to remove frequently to spray some type of cleaner on the maf sensor to clean the oil from it becuase his vehicle was acting up and that was the cause of it. I never drive my vehicles that much to have this problem, so I have not experienced this problem personally.


Most people put waaaay too much oil on their filters. If you oil them properly, you will have no problems with your MAF.


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Photographs*

Do You have any photo's of this installation on your GTO. I am trying to decide which product to purchasem but would like to see yours installed correctly.
Thanks, KICKS06
:willy:




GTO_Addict said:


> I just installed the new Volant CAI in my ride. I had no trouble what so ever installing. Everything went in fine, the only issue I ran into was trying to find the Torx T30 tool to take the old air box out. I made a regular screw driver work. I research for a couple months in here and other sites and the Volant has to be the best CAI. BUT, opinions vary so dont think I am downing any bodies other make of CAI out there. It is the best I have seen out there to "ME". Anyway, I just wanted to let everyone know that It looks awesome and performs even better.:cool
> 
> _____________________________________________
> 
> ...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Aem*



kicks06 said:


> Do You have any photo's of this installation on your GTO. I am trying to decide which product to purchasem but would like to see yours installed correctly.
> Thanks, KICKS06
> :willy:


Well, here is a pick of the AEM!


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

GTO_Addict said:


> I just installed the new Volant CAI in my ride. I had no trouble what so ever installing. Everything went in fine, the only issue I ran into was trying to find the Torx T30 tool to take the old air box out. I made a regular screw driver work. I research for a couple months in here and other sites and the Volant has to be the best CAI. BUT, opinions vary so dont think I am downing any bodies other make of CAI out there. It is the best I have seen out there to "ME". Anyway, I just wanted to let everyone know that It looks awesome and performs even better.:cool
> 
> _____________________________________________
> 
> ...


The Volant is one of the best looking CAI's out there, IMO.
Any pics?


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have the volant cold air on my car and I like it a lot but the torque of the engine continues to pull the tubing off the MAF sensor


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

kicks06 said:


> Do You have any photo's of this installation on your GTO. I am trying to decide which product to purchasem but would like to see yours installed correctly.
> Thanks, KICKS06
> :willy:


Check out my picture to see how I insulated my intake


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Your engine bay looks outrageous- I'm old school but I love seeing the actual engine, headers and all, as opposed to clean plastic sheets.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Your engine bay looks outrageous- I'm old school but I love seeing the actual engine, headers and all, as opposed to clean plastic sheets.


Thanks, all the work was done by mongillomotors.com in New Haven, ct


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

GTO_Addict said:


> Well Racer1115, I could feel a slight difference in accel. It has a cool whistle and looks amazing. I DID get a gas mileage gain. I just took a trip to Florida from Tenn. and got 25 MPG compared to past trips in it, where I got 23-24. I was very please. The bolt holes lined up perfectly. You have a cable for your MAS that you have to just push aside and the box will slide into place. Anyway, it is a awesome CAI. Let me know if anyone gets one and if there are any questions. :cheers


So, you actually noticed a difference in the induction sound with the Volant even though it is a boxed design? 
Still like it? Any problems with the set up thus far?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO_Addict said:


> I just installed the new Volant CAI in my ride. I had no trouble what so ever installing. Everything went in fine, the only issue I ran into was trying to find the Torx T30 tool to take the old air box out. I made a regular screw driver work. I research for a couple months in here and other sites and the Volant has to be the best CAI. BUT, opinions vary so dont think I am downing any bodies other make of CAI out there. It is the best I have seen out there to "ME". Anyway, I just wanted to let everyone know that It looks awesome and performs even better.:cool
> 
> _____________________________________________
> 
> ...



Hey, can you show us some pics of the volant installed? I already have the AEM and might have went with volant if I didnt have fit problems in the past with another vehicle. What lid came with your intake. I read on one website that the original lids would ship out until they were depleted and then the new intake box cover lids would be shipped. Do you have any rubbing issues with the intake tube and the hood?(rubber fins on hood scoops). Please let me know, I'm curious.


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Hey, can you show us some pics of the volant installed? I already have the AEM and might have went with volant if I didnt have fit problems in the past with another vehicle. What lid came with your intake. I read on one website that the original lids would ship out until they were depleted and then the new intake box cover lids would be shipped. Do you have any rubbing issues with the intake tube and the hood?(rubber fins on hood scoops). Please let me know, I'm curious.


The intake fit really well. The only issue, and not even a issue, is when you put in the new box, there will be a cable that comes from the MAS that is right beside the radiator. You just have to pull up on the cables and it will fit right down. But let me know if you have any problems. The tube does not rub the plastic piece going across the front or the hood. It is awesome. The instructions that I found were:

05-06 Volant Installation


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO_Addict said:


> The intake fit really well. The only issue, and not even a issue, is when you put in the new box, there will be a cable that comes from the MAS that is right beside the radiator. You just have to pull up on the cables and it will fit right down. But let me know if you have any problems. The tube does not rub the plastic piece going across the front or the hood. It is awesome. The instructions that I found were:
> 
> 05-06 Volant Installation


Looks nice, make me wanna give them a shot again, but i really do like my aem. mmmm


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

GTO_Addict said:


> The intake fit really well. The only issue, and not even a issue, is when you put in the new box, there will be a cable that comes from the MAS that is right beside the radiator. You just have to pull up on the cables and it will fit right down. But let me know if you have any problems. The tube does not rub the plastic piece going across the front or the hood. It is awesome. The instructions that I found were:
> 
> 05-06 Volant Installation


hey have u dynoed ur vehicle how much hp and tq gain did u get any problems with the cai yet?


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

No i have not had any dyno tune. I have recharged the filter.(Cleaned). it is still on there and doing great. Get a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> It's too bad that most only use their butt dyno (which gets all baffled by the ear dyno) to measure the gains.


ain't it the truth. a real dyno is only slightly better as it doesn't recreate real street conditions...


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

so this uses dry filter or do u need to oil i think i heard someone say no need for oiling


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

anyone know if volant is carb approve? (california air resource board)


----------

